# Kohler 20KW Diesel Generator needs work



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't remember if I posted this before???

Anyway, this thing is taking up too much floor space. If I don't sell it soon, it goes to GSI for salvage price. It weighs about 1,500 pounds, so ...

This is a free standing, radiator cooled, built in diesel fuel tank and a Perkins 4.154 diesel engine, 62 HP. The PO let it stand outside with the dry exhaust flap open and it rained. One piston is seized. I took the head off. The engine need work, maybe just one cylinder honed, a new piston and rings.

We are booked up through July rebuilding Perkins 4.108 engines, so we don't have time to spare rebuilding this unit.

I am asking $1,000 AS IS. You come and look at it, pay me cash and I will load it on your truck. It just needs to go away and I NEED to go fishing.

Please don't waste my time as I am old, tired and grouchy. 
No calls between 1200 & 1400 - Siesta.

Tom 572-1225


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Does the genny part work?

Sent from my Z667G using Tapatalk


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*It should only 169 hours*



Bigdaddy's said:


> Does the genny part work?
> 
> Sent from my Z667G using Tapatalk


The Perkins 4.154 diesel was seized from rain water intrusion when I got it, so don't know for sure. The base is also the fuel tank. The radiator does not leak and the back end, (electrical) looks good.

I will take $300 for all, except the engine. It is a fairly common boat engine. The last 4.154 we rebuilt for $8,500. I can get $1,000 for the core.

I want it out of my shop, so if it does not sell, I will take it to GSI Salvage next week.

Tom 572 1225


----------

